# Roosting poles below nest boxes?



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)

Hi, I'm a rookie with 10 2-week old birds. We are planning on converting an old garden shed for the coop. It is 10x10 but I was thinking of partitioning it off so the chickens just have a 4x10 space.

My question is, will they roost on poles if they are under the nest boxes? I am trying to make good use of space and one of my ideas is to have the nest boxes about 4 feet off the ground, but above them would be closed off, most likely for storage on the other side of the partition.

Also, if we clip their wings, how high can they fly? ( they wouldn't be able to fly up to the rafters without a ladder to hop up, right?)


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

If you put the roost lower than the nest boxes, they will roost in the nest boxes. They like to roost in the highest spots. 

I haven't ever clipped their wings so not sure on that.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

I have mine like that. If you make your nest box set up semi removable you can train them to roost in a certain place and not on the nest box.

It's a little more work but it's feasible and mine don't roost in the nest box (They roost on the opposite side)


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

my boxes are set up so the hen can look into the box while standing on the floor

the roost is about 6" higher


----------

